# Got Chant?



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Help...................
Need some good chant wavs.
Not really the song type, but I guess more of "sermen like".
Any help is much appreciated.
:jol:


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well I have some on my site, Dark Lord put them there last year and they seemed to be a hit... he has not let me forget that...

http://www.4shared.com/file/22496453/d4dde6b9/Chant.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22496135/6d2f26e1/Chantloud.html

if it asks for a password use hauntforum


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

This is really funky .

Heard it at waterfire in R.I.

The 1st one especially.


----------

